# tándem para corrección mutua de textos



## juanimoralesv

Estoy interesado en hacer un tándem para corrección mutua de textos (Inglés-Español) y me pareció que este foro era un buen lugar para encontrar gente interesada. Pero estoy algo confundido, no sé dónde se me permite colocar un tal hilo. Si me pudieran informar al respecto, lo agradecería mucho.

Gracias.


----------



## swift

Hola Juani:

WordReference no funciona como una agencia de traducción, ni como una plataforma del tipo que planteas. Sin embargo, ya en otras ocasiones hubo propuestas similares a la tuya:

Translators available.

Esperemos que Mike Kellogg, el administrador de WordReference, nos dé más información, ya que es él quien manda aquí. 

Un saludo cordial,


swift


----------



## juanimoralesv

Swift:

Gracias, pero creo que me malinterpretaste. Un tándem, al menos como yo los conozco (ya que participé en varios), se trata de que dos nativos de dos idiomas distintos interactúen por momentos en un idioma y por momentos en el otro. Y cada uno corrige al otro con sus conocimientos en su idioma nativo. En los que yo participé me reunía con nativos alemanes en algún bar y, básicamente, conversábamos. En este caso se trataría de hacer un tándem vía texto. Ambas partes dan y reciben, que es distinto al caso de traductores.

De cualquier forma, la propuesta me parece muy productiva para cualquiera que quiera aprender idiomas. Espero entonces con ansias a que Mike Kellogg tenga un tiempo para revisar ésto.

Y desde ya, muchísimas gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## swift

¿Para implementar algo como eso, no haría falta un "chat"? Es cierto que te malinterpreté, porque pensé que al hablar de "tándem" te referías a una especie de trabajo en equipo, trabajo de dos, y como aquí nos dedicamos sobre todo a traducir, asumí que buscabas una plataforma para formar equipos de traducción.

En todo caso, lamento haber respondido algo que no te es útil. 

Lo que te puedo decir es que algo como lo que propones no es factible en el marco de los foros, ya que me parece que difícilmente habría voluntad de parte de los moderadores para supervisar la actividad de un foro social. Además, aunque aquí se promueve un ambiente amigable y cordial, no se trata de una red social. En fin, es sólo mi punto de vista...

Aguardemos un poco.


----------



## juanimoralesv

Hola:

A ver, creo que no termino de explicarme y no quisiera perder una oportunidad por eso. Comento sintéticamente lo que necesito:

-Poner un anuncio en un subforo adecuado. (Mi duda original tenía que ver con ésto).
-Que alguien interesado lea el anuncio y se comunique conmigo para intercambiar direcciones de email.
-Realizar el tándem utilizando mi casilla de correo y la casilla de correo del interesado.

El foro solo facilitaría el contacto entre los interesados.

Cualquier duda sobre cómo funcionan estos tandems, me preguntan. No tengo problema.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## swift

Y yo creo que sí te entendí bien. Sólo puedo darte mi opinión como forista, y es ésta:

Si yo quisiera establecer contactos con otros miembros de los foros, digamos, para reunirnos y platicar o para charlar por medio de alguna mensajería instantánea en el marco de un intercambio lingüístico-cultural, buscaría primero a aquellos que se distinguen por su participación activa en los foros o por la alta calidad de sus contribuciones. Luego está el hecho de que en la información de contacto de varios foristas aparecen sus direcciones de mensajerías, y supongo que con eso ya están en cierto modo admitiendo ser contactados por otros miembros.

Pero como has dicho, se haría necesaria la apertura de un espacio que albergue los anuncios, y para ello habría que crear un subforo, lo cual a su vez exige la supervisión de tantos moderadores como lenguas estén representadas en dicho subforo. Y no creo que haya voluntad de parte de todos ellos para dedicar tiempo y energías a semejante empresa, habida cuenta de la carga que ya tienen con los foros lingüísticos.

Pero de veras, esperemos un poco más. Quizás se asome por aquí un moderador o Mike, para aclararnos el asunto.

Suerte.


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Juanimoralesv:

Siento decirte que el uso de los foros como tablón de contactos no está permitido y que en la actualidad no hay ninguna previsión de crear uno en estos foros, porque no forma parte del objeto de los mismos. 

En general, tengo que decir que el uso del sistema de mensajería privado de Wordreference para contactar aleatoriamente con desconocidos para proponerles cualquier actividad no está permitido tampoco. Distinto es cuando se ha alcanzado confianza con algún forero. En ese caso todo queda dentro de la esfera de la privacidad de los miembros y, por supuesto, pueden hablar de lo que crean oportuno.

Espero haberte dado respuesta a tus preguntas.

Un saludo


----------



## Blechi

juanimoralesv said:


> Swift:
> 
> Se trata de que dos nativos de dos idiomas distintos interactúen ...


 
Existe un sitio: http://www.slf.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/etandem/etindex-it.html . En él puedes darte de alta gratis y tras proporcionar tus datos y preferencias, esperar un tiempo. De esta manera yo encontré a una partner para hacer exactamente lo que tú deseas hacer. Y no será una casualidad que se llame e-tandem.
Sin embrago encuentro tu idea de hacerlo en Wordreference, interesante y auguro que Mike Kellog encuentre tiempo y ganas de organizar un forum para esto.




swift said:


> ¿Para implementar algo como eso, no haría falta un "chat"? .


Según yo, no. Bastaría con un subforo parecido al de "congrats", para establecer las conexiones. En el objeto uno podría poner simplemente "castellano-chino" por ejemplo. Explicar con un corto mensaje qué tipo de léxico le sirve, y esperar a que le contesten los nativos de chino que están deseando aprender castellano o mejorarlo.


----------



## ampurdan

Cito a Mike Kellogg (lo podéis encontrar en el "sticky" de cómo se crean los foros, más arriba en este foro):



> I understand the desire to have more forums covering other needs of the  community here. Announcements, literature, poetry, pen pals, even  off-topic chat. These are all areas that many people would enjoy having  here, and many of them are good ideas in general.
> 
> I'm Sorry, but I have no plans to open any of these forums anytime soon.  First, there isn't sufficient moderator manpower nor willingness to  moderate such forums. Second, these forums are growing at at amazing  rate (+50% more posts compared to September). We want to concentrate on  doing general language forums and continue doing it well without  distraction by other ideas. Third, some of the suggested forums (like  literature) are outside of the WR Forums' core purpose, which is  basically vocabulary, grammar and other linguistic issues.


----------



## swift

Sólo quisiera añadir que en otras ocasiones se ha desaconsejado usar la mensajería privada como medio de hacerse contactos. En lo personal, cuando recibo mensajes privados de usuarios que han publicado poquísimos mensajes que me piden "ser amigos" o "hacer un intercambio" lingüístico, siempre lo tomo como spam.

Blechi: Por interesante que sea, un foro de anuncios llamaría indebidamente la atención hacia una actividad que nada tiene que ver con los objetivos de WR, y hasta me atrevo a decir que muchos usuarios se inscribirían con el único propósito de publicar anuncios allí. Me dirán que se puede poner como condición haber publicado un mínimo de mensajes, pero igual considero que los foros de WR son valiosos y se distinguen precisamente por el modo en que funcionan actualmente.


----------



## juanimoralesv

Bueno, a todos muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Lástima para mí, pero si en el foro no se permite, no hay más vueltas que darle.

Swift, espero que mi última aclaración no haya sonado excesiva. Pero me ha pasado muchas veces que, escribiendo por internet, me cuesta más comunicar una idea. Fue solo para prevenir, y por si pasaba algún moderador o similar.

Blechi, gracias por el link. Estuve por ir de intercambio a la Uni en Bochum, pero finalmente mi destino fue Stuttgart.

Y sobre la idea del tándem que comento, quizás pueda prosperar en un futuro. En realidad, es algo que no necesita mucha moderación, en mi opinión. Solo un pequeño subforo donde únicamente puedan publicarse mensajes de ese tipo: anuncios de búsqueda de compañero de tándem. Y el resto puede borrarse. Incluso, en algunos lugares, hay una función especial para eso, como un tablero o algo así.

Eventualmente, quizás deseen considerarlo. Creo que los tandems son una forma excelente para hacerle llegar a otro los conocimientos de un idioma, de forma más personalizada. En mi experiencia, me ayudaron mucho.

Nuevamente, gracias, y que estén bien.


----------



## k-in-sc

Google search: facebook groups spanish-english tandem
 About 92,400 results  (0.49 seconds) 
*Search Results**
Tandem at the University of Edinburgh | Facebook* 
 I'm a native English speaker looking to improve my Spanish, anyone interested? ... Alternately, there is a facebook group for the university Spanish society ... www.*facebook*.com/group.php?gid=5055028105&v=wall - Cached*
Tandem Learning on Facebook - Tandem Learning - Learning Support ...*
Aug 23, 2010 ... Simply search for the group you want through facebook and request to join! ... Chinese: Chinese Tandem Learning @ LSE; English: English Tandem Learning ... Russian: Russian Tandem Learning @ LSE; Spanish: Spanish Tandem ...
www2.lse.ac.uk/.../TandemLearning/TandemLearningRequest.aspx - Cached
Etc.
 Good luck!


----------



## Blechi

swift said:


> Sólo quisiera añadir que en otras ocasiones se ha desaconsejado usar la mensajería privada como medio de hacerse contactos. En lo personal, cuando recibo mensajes privados de usuarios que han publicado poquísimos mensajes que me piden "ser amigos" o "hacer un intercambio" lingüístico, siempre lo tomo como spam.
> 
> Blechi: Por interesante que sea, un foro de anuncios llamaría indebidamente la atención hacia una actividad que nada tiene que ver con los objetivos de WR, y hasta me atrevo a decir que muchos usuarios se inscribirían con el único propósito de publicar anuncios allí. Me dirán que se puede poner como condición haber publicado un mínimo de mensajes, pero igual considero que los foros de WR son valiosos y se distinguen precisamente por el modo en que funcionan actualmente.


 
Concuerdo en que 





> muchos usuarios se inscribirían con el único propósito de publicar anuncios allí.


 : ya pasa con los demás foros. Sabes tan bien como todos los que estamos aquí, que ha habido gente que pedía traducciones enormes (a mí me han pedido, gratis, una traducción de páginas y páginas) así como hay gente que usa la mensajería privada para tonterías o groserías (creo que nos habrá pasado a todos), pero somos lo suficiente mayorcitos como para reconocer a los idiotas y ponerles un bonito "report" para que los moderadores los filtren o bloqueen.

Creo que *e-tandem *puede ser la respuesta a la pregunta de este foro, pero es una lástima que la gente haya de alejarse de aquí.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, I agree that starting something like that here would just be opening up a can of worms. There are already plenty out there.


----------

